# ITYWLTMT’s Klassical Music Kartoons



## itywltmt

(En français: http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/07/la-musique-classique-animee.html)

I don't know about your childhood, but mine involved (probably too much) television, and especially cartoons. Before the advent of specialty cable channels like Cartoon Network, TeleToon, YTV and Nickelodeon, mainstream networks used to provide a wide range of cartoon programming on Saturdays.

*Related threads:*

*Gioachino ROSSINI:* Overture to _Il barbiere di Siviglia, ossia L'inutile precauzione _(The Barber of Seville, or The Useless Precaution) (1816)

Selection #5: Pigs in a Polka (1943)
IMDb Link: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036264/ 

*Johannes BRAHMS:* Selections (Nos. 5, 7, 6 and 17) from _Ungarische Tänze _(Hungarian Dances), WoO 1

Selection #6: What's Opera, Doc? (1957)
IMDb Link: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051189/ 

*Richard WAGNER:* Selections from _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ (The Ring of the Nibelung), WWV 86
*Richard WAGNER:* Selections from _Tannhäuser und der Sängerkrieg auf Wartburg _(Tannhäuser and the Singers' Contest at Wartburg), WWV 70
*Richard WAGNER:* Selections from Der _Fliegende Holländer_ (The Flying Dutchman), WWV.63

Selection #7: The Cat Concerto (1947)
IMDb Link: http://www.imdb.es/title/tt0039251/ 

*Franz LISZT:* _Hungarian Rhapsody _in C-sharp minor, S.244, no. 2

Selection #8: Long-Haired Hare (1949)
IMDb Link: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0041598/ 
Better Quality version: http://www.clip4e.com/play_bugs_bunny_long_haired_hare.htm 

*Gioachino ROSSINI:* "Largo al factotum" (Make way for the factotum) from _Il barbiere di Siviglia[/I
[*]*Gaetano DONIZETTI: *"Chi mi frena in tal momento" (Who restrains me at this moment), sextet from Lucia di Lammermoor (1835)
[*]*Richard WAGNER: *Prelude from Act III of Lohengrin WWV 75
[*]*Franz von SUPPE: * Overture from Die schöne Galathee (The Beautiful Galatea) (1863)

(Note: This last video was just removed from YouTube - you must use the "better quality" link to enjoy this classic cartoon!)
_
_

*June 17th 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage on "Father's Day" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read more June 17th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog. *_


----------

